#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  ΓΟΚ 1955 εμβαδομέτρηση διαμερίσματος

## liliki

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Έχω μια περίπτωση υπαγωγής στον 4495 διαμερίσματος α ορόφου σε πολυκατοικία με  ο.α. βάσει ΓΟΚ 55. Παρατηρώ ότι, εκτός των διαφόρων αυθαιρεσιών π.χ.  ανοίγματα, διαμερισμάτωση,  στην άδεια φαίνεται  όπως και στην αυτοψία, ένας ανοιχτός στεγασμένος χώρος μετά τη γωνία φαγητού και πριν τον εξώστη (ίδια κάτοψη στο τμήμα αυτό από το ισόγειο έως τον γ’ όροφο). Όπως καταλαβαίνω έχει μετρήσει στην κάλυψη  και ως οικοδομήσιμο τμήμα. Αυτό που δε μου είναι κατανοητό είναι το εξής:  κατά την εμβαδομέτρηση του διαμερίσματος το υπολογίζω στα τ.μ. του κύριου χώρου? Η σύσταση ως κάτοψη ταυτίζεται με την αυτοψία ως προς το  περίγραμμα της οριζόντιας αλλά μόνο αν συνυπολογίζω και τα τ.μ. του ανοιχτού στεγασμένου χώρου θα συμπίπτει και το αριθμητικό μέρος που αναγράφεται . Είναι σωστό δηλαδή κατά την εμβαδομέτρηση για την υπαγωγή να προσθέσω κλειστούς και ανοιχτούς χώρους?

----------

